# Do Ssbbw's ever go for a bigger guy? As in musculature?



## duhast234 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am six foot three inches tall and two hundred fifty five pounds with a very low bodyfat. I absolutely love bodybuilding and making my muscles larger. Being a big guy, a smaller woman does not satisfy me. Women were made to be curvacious to very heavy...biologically it is a trait that allowed our ancestors to survive. There is something about full breast, beautiful big round bellys, large thick thighs, and voluptuous buttocks that drive me absolutely insane. Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth. Many of these women are attracted to very thin to toned men with abs but not muscley. Very few i have met like fat men...probably that is biological as we usually like something different but then again i have met heavy women who like the comfort of a heavy man. So, would any of you beautiful ssbbw's date a muscle guy if he was sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic? 

View attachment deuchlander.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2012)

duhast234 said:


> Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth.



I've never dated a bodybuilder, so I guess that's what I wonder - just how much of a bodybuilder's life does it all overtake? If you say it's a 'giant part of your life' and your body is 'very hard to obtain.'

I apologize for my prejudice, but seeing someone who's very muscular can sometimes make me wonder in a generalized way about eating/exercise disorders and food obsessions and steroids and things like that. As a fat girl (who's battled the former) I guess that makes me kind of nervous. Maybe it's a basic lack of comfort with someone who's gone to great lengths to change their body, however they do it. And I don't know how well body-builders can participate in the good, relaxed things in life: great meals, etc.

So I am ill-informed about this stuff and therefore couldn't tell you one way or another. But I think I'd be open to dating a guy who was into it if we got along.

As far as y'all's ability to pick us SSBBWs up/toss us around: A+.


----------



## MaryClaire (Nov 11, 2012)

If he is a match in other ways - personality, likes - dislikes, etc. YES. I think you're hot!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

You're quite attractive and there are many ssbbws here who'd like you, I'd take an educated guess.

That being said, your self-worth must come from within. Having a supportive partner is one thing, but expecting someone to make you feel the good you need to get from yourself sets you up for disappointment. You need to validate you. That's not anyone else's job. 

Good luck.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2012)

self worth does need to come from within as lainey said 

as for if I would date a body builder type it would depend on oh so many other factors

like would we have to talk a lot about said body building

can he hold an intelligent conversation on a wide range of topics?

Does he treat me with love and respect?

Is he honest?

Can he make me laugh?

Is he a good person?

there are so many other factors here for me looks play very little part in falling for someone it is who they are and I have to say self confidence (not arrogance there is a difference) is sexy


----------



## Ash (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes.

I mean, like Liz suggested, there would probably be some lifestyle differences that could be difficult to navigate at times, and a lot depends on how much of your life improving your body in this way consumes. It can work, though.


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell (Nov 12, 2012)

Hell ya! Personality gotta match the exterior too! And you are single? Yee haw!


----------



## captainawesome (Nov 12, 2012)

Both members of the couple would spend time working out. He'd lift weights and tone his muscles. She'd eat and be sexy as a result. That's a kind of body building, right? ;-)


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 12, 2012)

It would depend, I would think, on compatibility in other ways. The dentist I see was a competitive bodybuilder into his late 40s - and while it was really important to him, and he did well in competitions, I only found out about his passion by accident, after seeing him literally for years, when he wasn't around for a dental emergency and the colleague who stood in for him told me that he was away at a national bodybuilding competition! While I knew he was strong and 'in shape', under the dress shirts and white lab coat he didn't seem that out of the ordinary, and when we spoke about non-dental issues it would be about skiing, or camping, or the kids at school, or going to the cottage, or what shows were on at the theatre - bodybuilding just never came up.

So, if you cultivate a life beyond the gym, and do lots of other fun things, I don't see any reason why any woman - bbw or ssbbw - wouldn't find you interesting. Just don't make bodybuilding your whole life.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 13, 2012)

I personally find it really hard to be attracted to built men. And my reason is very simple : I don't get how someone who made their life so health oriented could be interested in someone who looks the polar opposite.

It would be a big adjustment and for me, it would cause trust issues within a relationship. Just by having very opposite lifestyles. Which is strange, because I don't tend to feel that way about vegetarian men who are thin. It seems to be more with the body builders.

Then again, I grew up with the whole bodybuilder thing. My father was obsessed with it. Wanted to be one and thought every man should strive to be one. All the while, my father was an FA. It could be that part of my mistrust of bodybuilder types comes from the hatred towards my father. COULD be. But might not.

Obviously, if the guy proves he's fully into me, and we are compatible on way many more levels, I'd possibly give it a chance. But there's just that wall of mistrust of lifestyles.

I've known some BBWs and SSBBWs who aren't attracted to anything BUT big buff men. And that's okay. There ARE some who exist out there.


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 13, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> I personally find it really hard to be attracted to built men. And my reason is very simple : I don't get how someone who made their life so health oriented could be interested in someone who looks the polar opposite.
> 
> It would be a big adjustment and for me, it would cause trust issues within a relationship. Just by having very opposite lifestyles. Which is strange, because I don't tend to feel that way about vegetarian men who are thin. It seems to be more with the body builders.
> 
> ...



The reason why i am so attracted to ssbbws/bbws is because before i ever picked up a weight i was six foot three and one hundred sixty pounds and a cross country runner....I was a twig and was always attracted to bigger women, that will NEVER change....and i am VERY VERY proud of that. My other guy friends who bodybuild like fitness chicks...they look at me and say "well atleast there is no competition with you getting our fitness chicks." My favorite thing to do is cuddle...you do not need to be fit to cuddle with me. i love manhandling my women and making them feel 'little' like a little girl. I love to laugh, joke, and love.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

I know more than a few bodybuilders who are attracted to bigger and often softer people because they love the contrast.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 13, 2012)

duhast234 said:


> I am six foot three inches tall and two hundred fifty five pounds with a very low bodyfat. I absolutely love bodybuilding and making my muscles larger. Being a big guy, a smaller woman does not satisfy me. Women were made to be curvacious to very heavy...biologically it is a trait that allowed our ancestors to survive. There is something about full breast, beautiful big round bellys, large thick thighs, and voluptuous buttocks that drive me absolutely insane. Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth. Many of these women are attracted to very thin to toned men with abs but not muscley. Very few i have met like fat men...probably that is biological as we usually like something different but then again i have met heavy women who like the comfort of a heavy man. So, would any of you beautiful ssbbw's date a muscle guy if he was sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic?


I'm not single, not super-sized, and too old for you, but I like that fact that you describe yourself as sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic. :smitten:
A man with big muscles is nice to have around, and I like how honest you are about your lifestyle and your commitment to it.:kiss2:


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 14, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm not single, not super-sized, and too old for you, but I like that fact that you describe yourself as sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic. :smitten:
> A man with big muscles is nice to have around, and I like how honest you are about your lifestyle and your commitment to it.:kiss2:



Awwww thanks lol


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Nov 18, 2012)

If I was single, I would totally let you toss me around a bit :blush:. I have no preference for size, as long as he treats me right.


----------



## ecogeek (Nov 26, 2012)

Duhast, (good old school song by the way!),

Before finding these forums and learning about FAs, I never would have assumed that guys such as yourself even existed. This is NOT a bad thing. Over the last few days, I can honestly say that I have gained so much of my self respect and self esteem back that I thought was gone forever. I guess it is just a large assumption that body builders prefer super thin fit women, as you said. 

As an SSBBW, I can give a huge YES to your question. I can of course, only speak for myself. This is a matter of personal preference I think. Obviously, everything comes into play. I have to be treated well and have an attraction to a person mentally. I don't have one "type" of guy I go for based on physical attraction though. I've liked super thin guys, short guys, tall guys, muscular guys. I can say though, that I have never gone for a BHM in the past. I think mainly because, while I am a SSBBW, I would like to see something different in my future. I never want to be thin, but I don't want to always be where I am now, as it is not healthy. I guess something deep inside makes me feel like if I were with a BHM it would make it harder to live healthy. This of course is probably completely false, but I cannot shake that.

That is a lot of ranting sorry. To get back to square one. Yes, you are attractive. Yes, I personally would date a guy with your lifestyle choices. Huge kudos, I know it is very hard work.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

It seems that the contrast between muscular and fat is the same as the well known contrast between skinny and fat. So it would seem obvious why the two sets can be attracting.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> It seems that the contrast between muscular and fat is the same as the well known contrast between skinny and fat. So it would seem obvious why the two sets can be attracting.



Contrast....is the best. I am a contrast admirer.


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 26, 2012)

Id say YES !!


----------



## nite_mare (Dec 4, 2012)

Umm.. YES!!!!


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say yes, I'd probably scream out loud YES! Yes! YES!:smitten:


----------



## mango (Jan 1, 2014)

duhast234 said:


> I am six foot three inches tall and two hundred fifty five pounds with a very low bodyfat. I absolutely love bodybuilding and making my muscles larger. Being a big guy, a smaller woman does not satisfy me. Women were made to be curvacious to very heavy...biologically it is a trait that allowed our ancestors to survive. There is something about full breast, beautiful big round bellys, large thick thighs, and voluptuous buttocks that drive me absolutely insane. Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth. Many of these women are attracted to very thin to toned men with abs but not muscley. Very few i have met like fat men...probably that is biological as we usually like something different but then again i have met heavy women who like the comfort of a heavy man. So, would any of you beautiful ssbbw's date a muscle guy if he was sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic?




*FYI duhast234 is married.*


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2014)

But if you're looking for a "fun hook up", he's your guy, amirite?!





(Probably not...as in, it probably wouldn't be fun...)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha I'm not the only one who noticed that. Yay


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 2, 2014)

mango said:


> *FYI duhast234 is married.*



I prefer hairy chests, anyways.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2014)

Necropost?

Ugh.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 2, 2014)

It's possibly still relevant. 
The person being called out by the necroposter last posted on 14 November '13, and last visited the boards (while signed in) the next day.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 2, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I prefer hairy chests, anyways.




Me too! So sexy and definitely a PLUS!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2014)

The last person to post in THIS thread was on 
Old 12-04-2012, 10:54 AM.

Straight up necro.





CleverBomb said:


> It's possibly still relevant.
> The person being called out by the necroposter last posted on 14 November '13, and last visited the boards (while signed in) the next day.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2014)

It was a relevant necropost. If you're in the know of why.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 2, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> The last person to post in THIS thread was on
> Old 12-04-2012, 10:54 AM.
> 
> Straight up necro.


Had he replied to the final time the OP posted a photo on the boards, there would have been a 6-page gap between the photo post and the callout post -- which would look even worse, and would have been much more off-topic in that thread. 

I'm not disagreeing that it's a bit of a reachback, but it's not a _totally_ unreasonable reachback. I've seen worse cases of that sort of thing (replying to 2 1/2 year old posts!) just this week.

The only question I have is whether calling out a poster on this sort of thing is allowed under site rules. From FA/FFA Forum Rules (PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING):


> ...the following behaviors are not permitted in line with general Dimensions rules;
> <snip>
> Bashing or disparaging of any individual or group.


Assuming the claim is true, it's not exactly disparagement -- but it might be construed as bashing. I'll grant that it's a bit of a stretch to interpret "  " as a direct attack on the OP, though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2014)

Hahaha.

What a waste of typing.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 3, 2014)

Tell me about it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Saoirse (Jan 3, 2014)

wow. someones feeling frisky.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 4, 2014)

tonynyc said:


>




Haha lmao haha


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 4, 2014)

duhast234 said:


> I am six foot three inches tall and two hundred fifty five pounds with a very low bodyfat. I absolutely love bodybuilding and making my muscles larger. Being a big guy, a smaller woman does not satisfy me. Women were made to be curvacious to very heavy...biologically it is a trait that allowed our ancestors to survive. There is something about full breast, beautiful big round bellys, large thick thighs, and voluptuous buttocks that drive me absolutely insane. Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth. Many of these women are attracted to very thin to toned men with abs but not muscley. Very few i have met like fat men...probably that is biological as we usually like something different but then again i have met heavy women who like the comfort of a heavy man. So, would any of you beautiful ssbbw's date a muscle guy if he was sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic?



Jeff King i wondered were you were! lmao


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Jeff King i wondered were you were! lmao



probably chowing down with the Breakfast of Champions!!!!!!


----------



## J34 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wish I can rep you for the mouse thing Tony. Don't worry, the rep is coming


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 4, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> probably chowing down with the Breakfast of Champions!!!!!!



View attachment 112202



Haha that's right! haha but seriously Jeff was a beast and just dissapeared from the scene. Some say dead some say they have seen him and he is living a quiet life in his house in the woods. It's still crazy to think he got most his body built up from home gym training, impressive.


----------



## sarahreign (Jan 4, 2014)

duhast234 said:


> I am six foot three inches tall and two hundred fifty five pounds with a very low bodyfat. I absolutely love bodybuilding and making my muscles larger. Being a big guy, a smaller woman does not satisfy me. Women were made to be curvacious to very heavy...biologically it is a trait that allowed our ancestors to survive. There is something about full breast, beautiful big round bellys, large thick thighs, and voluptuous buttocks that drive me absolutely insane. Alot of women that i find gorgeous have told me that musculature is not a turn on to them, but I want to find a woman who appreciates it as bodybuilding is a giant part of my life and my physique was VERY VERY hard to obtain, so if it is not appreciated I do not feel much self worth. Many of these women are attracted to very thin to toned men with abs but not muscley. Very few i have met like fat men...probably that is biological as we usually like something different but then again i have met heavy women who like the comfort of a heavy man. So, would any of you beautiful ssbbw's date a muscle guy if he was sweet, loving, attentive, and romantic?



No offense but that photo looks SO photo shopped, and tried to hide it by using black and white filter... if it IS you, I'm sorry. But I like average to muscular guys. I enjoy being the fat one in the relationship, it's just my quirk!


----------



## sarahreign (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh well, guess I shoulda read comments... DERP!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 112202
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's right! haha but seriously Jeff was a beast and just dissapeared from the scene. Some say dead some say they have seen him and he is living a quiet life in his house in the woods. It's still crazy to think he got most his body built up from home gym training, impressive.



*Seems like Mr. King did not become a Rambling Freak ala Greg Valentino.*







Hopefully Mr. King did not suffer the fate of Palumboism- a bodybuilding affliction in named after former competitor  Chuck Palumbo .(injections of synthrol into the muscles  and long term use of other numerous other supplements which are not too good for your body) 

Common symptoms:


Bloated midsection Biceps-Quads_Triceps shrink





*Chuck Palumbo during his competitive days.*






*Now Jim Carey as Vera the Bodybuilder from the 90s comedy In Living Color didnt need synthrol or egg white pancakes.
*

*
Now my point- I have the utmost respect for bodybuilders - not an easy lifestyle given the amount of "stuff" one has to push into their system - plus the eating of 6 or more meals a day- and this is not eating for fun or making really tasty stuff- just eating for fuel. 

*



sarahreign said:


> No offense but that photo looks SO photo shopped, and tried to hide it by using black and white filter... if it IS you, I'm sorry. But I like average to muscular guys. I enjoy being the fat one in the relationship, it's just my quirk!



*Not a quirk at all - just a preference - nothing wrong with that - we all have them...*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 4, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> *Seems like Mr. King did not become a “Rambling Freak” ala Greg Valentino….*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMG YES! "Jumbo Palumbo" ugh don't get me started! Palumbo has the WORSE physique ever in the history of bodybuilding. Respect for his involvement in the sport, but damn just horrible genetics i know that can't be helped but ugh. Ruhl can look ok sometimes but yes it's that GH gut man and the drugs that is killing it! i love bodybuilding with all my heart and i respect these guys but man sometimes a line has to be drawn. Even the new guys i mean nothing beats the days of Arnold, Zane, Columbu etc it was a union man, a way of life they were like a team in a sense buddies you know. Same with Derrick Anthony man


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Also tony i agree yeah competitive bodybuilding is hard work the strict diets 6 small meals a deal for fuel and maintenance, the body has to go through so much. If you competed with the big boys Mr. Olympia, Mr. Universe, Europa Pro etc you have to take the big stuff.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG YES! "Jumbo Palumbo" ugh don't get me started! Palumbo has the WORSE physique ever in the history of bodybuilding. Respect for his involvement in the sport, but damn just horrible genetics i know that can't be helped but ugh. Ruhl can look ok sometimes but yes it's that GH gut man and the drugs that is killing it! i love bodybuilding with all my heart and i respect these guys but man sometimes a line has to be drawn. Even the new guys i mean nothing beats the days of Arnold, Zane, Columbu etc it was a union man, a way of life they were like a team in a sense buddies you know. Same with Derrick Anthony man




*Sadly Derek Anthony passed away in 2012 *



HeavyDuty24 said:


> Also tony i agree yeah competitive bodybuilding is hard work the strict diets 6 small meals a deal for fuel and maintenance, the body has to go through so much. If you competed with the big boys Mr. Olympia, Mr. Universe, Europa Pro etc you have to take the big stuff.



*
One has to make so many allowances-especially going through the ranks as an amateur and not even within reach of getting that pro card....

wonder how many ways one can enjoy tilapia for throughout the week 

*

*TUNA SHAKE ANYONE?????*


*Ingredients
*
&#8226;1 can of Tuna, packed in water, drained
&#8226;2 tbsp Peanut Butter
&#8226;1/2 - 1 tsp Honey
&#8226;1 medium Banana
&#8226;2 cups Milk (No less than 2% fat)

*Cooking Instructions*
Don't fear the tuna shake! This shake actually tastes a lot better than it sounds.

Combine all ingredients in a blender, and blend until extremely smooth.

*Serving Suggestions*

Makes one shake.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> *Sadly Derek Anthony passed away in 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes i know he did pass away sadly. I heard he took so much stuff. Liver and Kidney's pretty much shut down. Multiple organ failure type stuff. You could tell it in his later years sadly. But yeah the tuna rice/chicken rice gets old after awhile, bodybuilding diet can be very hard on your body and organs too all that protein, meat, etc bodybuilders definitly go to the restroom the most haha. 

To compete in the pros you have to be taking something, and it's hard to get ones pro card, and honestly i don't think any show is "completely" natural and some stuff can be out of your systems weeks before a show, just because it doesn't show up, doesn't mean someone doesn't take it. There are ways and certain ones that will be out of your system. 

Yeah and the cost of all those meals and body mantience that's why those pros get allowances for food and stuff. Sad so many guys compete for years and never win a Mr. O, or get overlooked in the bodybuilding world, eats dog eat dog man. Weider would take care of you like that he did it with Arnold. And R.I.P. to Joe Weider. And that's a great recipe tony! and tilapia is a good lean fish one of my favorie fish and i love my fish and seafood!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2014)

And Valentino was just dumb Synthol is so stupid. Sometimes pretty much just motor oil i mean wtf man. Moustafa Ismail same thing. Atleast i can say about Valentino the man keeps it real, he never denied his idiocy lol he never denied what he did and what he did was stupid i do give him that. Atleast he owned up to it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 5, 2014)

Tuna shake sounds revolting. Lol I rather just stick to my chicken breast, almond and cranberry salads


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> And Valentino was just dumb Synthol is so stupid. Sometimes pretty much just motor oil i mean wtf man. Moustafa Ismail same thing. Atleast i can say about Valentino the man keeps it real, he never denied his idiocy lol he never denied what he did and what he did was stupid i do give him that. Atleast he owned up to it.



Regardless of his controversial status- Greg keeps it real regarding his past usage/abuse of Synthol... unfortunately, this sub-culture within bodybuilding has it's devoted followers and despite the obvious risk - folks still inject









FatAndProud said:


> Tuna shake sounds revolting. Lol I rather just stick to my chicken breast, almond and cranberry salads



*hmmm so the "Tuna Shake" is a no go...*


----------



## bigmac (Jan 5, 2014)

The excesses of professional bodybuilding are totally out of control and have turned many people away from weight training. This is particularly unfortunate for fat people since weight training is an excellent method of controlling body weight, limiting future gains of body fat, and addressing mobility issues.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe it's me, but I didn't notice the OP actually mentioning anything about being single. Or married. Or whatever. So, when I read the original post, that didn't even enter into my calculus.

Of course, I'm single, if anyone cares. (Although I'm not sure if that's the same as "available" or not. Heh...to me, "available" sounds kind of...uh...."_freaky-deaky_," if you catch my drift). But just how is that anyone's business? How is what this guy's doing that much different from, say, a Web-model being married or having a boyfriend? Or just not being so into the type of guys who're normally the customers in that type of exchange?

Certainly, I get that most people-on the balance understand & appreciate the basic difference between fantasy & reality. But-then why don't we extend that to cases like this?

Of course, if this guy's been two-timing, and that's really the issue; why not just come out with that? And with who? I mean, if it's going to be a public shaming & blaming, then let's have a real & honest public debate. With two (or more) sides.



mango said:


> "_*FYI duhast234 is married.*_"


For a while-now, I've been trying to bring Russ around to this concept of stunting. To no avail. As best as he can, this is about as close he gets. Yes, the basic idea is coming across. But I still feel like something's getting lost in translation. Giving this thread a, sort-of, raison d'etre quality to it.



tonynyc said:


> "_*hmmm so the "Tuna Shake" is a no go...*_"


Maybe you can shed some light onto this, for me; because, really, I just don't get it. I feel like I'm missing something here: Why does so much of body-building culture have to revolve around some sort of over-the-top type of display of one's commitment to extreme measures just in order to maintain the tiniest (imaginary-really) competitive edge? 

Personally, I like Tuna fish. I don't eat it all of the time. But, even out of a can, in oil, ect...it's not really that bad that I can't just eat it by itself. No differently than I might make a snack of some rolled-up pieces of deli-meat. When I was more (hysterically) diet-conscious, I would actually make Tuna fish sandwiches with mustard instead of Mayo. On whole-wheat toast with lettuce and tomato. Or baby spinach. Or what the people of the CommonWealth refer to as "rocket." Even better to substitute a plain yellow mustard with a Dijon-style made with white wine. To add, time allowing, some finely chopped dill pickle-relish and onions. Fresh ground black-pepper, etc..

But to make a shake out of canned Tuna-fish? What's the point, really? How is that _necessary_? Is it a question of efficiency? Why stop there? Maybe I should install a firemen's pole in my bedroom, so I can fly down into the basement/garage home-gym for a quick set of leg-presses or squats. Or keep a set of grip devices next to the toilet, just to make better use of that time. 

I also wonder the same thing at those "competition suits" and folks rolling them down their buttocks in some lewd display. (You really can't tell who looks bigger, stronger, more symmetrical, & better proportioned just based on arms, legs and about 90% of the surface area of the human body!?) And the tanning-mom tans. Your body is one thing, but to do that to your face? It's just weird, too much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2014)

tonynyc said:


> Regardless of his controversial status- Greg keeps it real regarding his past usage/abuse of Synthol... unfortunately, this sub-culture within bodybuilding has it's devoted followers and despite the obvious risk - folks still inject
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree tony! folks know the risk and STILL inject! it's very sad man. They see what Valentino and others went through yet they STILL decide to inject, draining your bicep yourself and recording it, that's some sick stuff man. Even alot of times buying stuff off the internet from a foreign country not knowing what's in those bottles or what they're getting. Same goes for steroids, you may not be getting what you think your getting. Yes Gregg does keep it real atleast i do give the man that as crazy as he is. He never denies his Synthol use, just wish more people would take note from his experience.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yakatori said:


> Maybe it's me, but I didn't notice the OP actually mentioning anything about being single. Or married. Or whatever. So, when I read the original post, that didn't even enter into my calculus.
> 
> Of course, I'm single, if anyone cares. (Although I'm not sure if that's the same as "available" or not. Heh...to me, "available" sounds kind of...uh...."_freaky-deaky_," if you catch my drift). But just how is that anyone's business? How is what this guy's doing that much different from, say, a Web-model being married or having a boyfriend? Or just not being so into the type of guys who're normally the customers in that type of exchange?
> 
> ...




Tanning your face makes no sense i agree. It all comes down to genetics and judging. You can train hard as hell but if you don't have the genetic you just won't stand out. I mean training hard definitly goes a long way, but genetics can go longer but you still have to train hard. 

Cause i will tell you if it came down to training and dedication, my boy Rich Gaspari would have won EVERY Olympia in his time competing. Man had heart and for Lee Haney to say that too says alot. Tan just make the muscles look more formed. 

But tanning your face i think they just want it to go with the rest of the body. Everyone now a days look the same, bloated guts over developed muscles, the days of Zane Arnold etc are gone and that is my favorite era. It is sad man. Once the 90's hit it became "how big can i get till im still alive" type thing. The beauty of the symmetry went out the window as all hell. 

GH became too much. You used to could put a mask on each competitor and know who it is, can't do that now. Most everyone looks the same most well some guys you can tell it's them but still not really as much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2014)

bigmac said:


> The excesses of professional bodybuilding are totally out of control and have turned many people away from weight training. This is particularly unfortunate for fat people since weight training is an excellent method of controlling body weight, limiting future gains of body fat, and addressing mobility issues.




Yeah it's the culture and stigma that goes with it that turns people off. Alot of people think over training they will get huge like that but they wont unless they take something or are a genetic freak lol.


----------

